

How to track subscription revenue with Google Analytics? - vladimiroane

Is there a way to configure Google Analytics to track recursive payments? Or how should one use GA to track the revenue from a subscription based website?
======
dcnstrct
It would depend on how your system is setup.

In Google Analytics you can enable "e-commerce tracking" for the profile that
contains your payments.

Then whenever a new payment is made you can make a call to GA and record the
transaction.

Check here for more info:
[http://www.google.com/support/googleanalytics/bin/answer.py?...](http://www.google.com/support/googleanalytics/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=55528)

